# For Fun...Argos now 15 months old



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I thought for fun it would be cool to get a critique on my guy now that's he's older. He's 15 months and West German Working Lines. You may recall I posted him at 22 weeks...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post438463









And here he is Now! 
I'm not sure that my skill at stacking is any better...but I tried! 
And yes. He's green. We got his hip Xrays and tattoo done for the a-stamp yesterday and somehow, gifted child that he is, he's managed to cover himself in ink.










What a weird face.






























He stood up taller in this picture. He saw someone walking their dog out by the street.









Some head shots...





























Thanks for looking!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

handsome


----------



## dgon27 (Mar 12, 2008)

I like the green. Adds character.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Very handsome!


----------



## greg dejanes (Aug 29, 2007)

Really good looking GSD. You can see the working breeding. Looks like he could do work. Love his color too. Expression great!

I think he represents what a GSD should look like.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I like his bone and color  Lovely head. He's too straight in the front and I feel he's underangulated in the rear. Hocks could be somewhat shoulder.

Topline looks solid but there is a small dip behind the withers...could just be cosmetic. I like his underline...too many have too severe a tuck up.

Nice chest









He'll be handsome when he matures


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I love the green....He's looking good Katie!


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I really like this dog a lot, handsome, strong sex characteristics, bone and color, pasterns are strong, ligature is tight, jaw wel developed, excellent tooth size, great expression and ear set...I like his fore and rear angulation myself. Two things that detract only IMO...would like to see a thicker coat and his back looks to be too long (measuring with the eye from just behind the wither to where his hip points are...) his proportion would be tons better is his back was not so long. Very nice dog though







Many, many strengths









Best of luck with him









Cherri


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

*points up* Ok, where it says hocks should be shoulder? Yeahhhh that should read "shorter"

Man, that was speshul..


----------



## lemans (Jun 18, 2005)

I think he's a perfect example of what a working GSD should look like.
Is he half Irish?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Comments are helpful as I'm trying to learn more about basic structure. 

I would agree that he's too long, and I would like to see more coat on him...I'm hoping it might fill out as he gets older. Although I would bet with this stupid Florida heat, he's probably happier this way. 

As for all that green...lol. Nope not Irish! My afternoon went some thing like this...

"No! Don't put your face on the couch! Not so close to the wall! Ahh the carpet! No! No fussing! Those are new pants! Forget it, Crate! Get in your Crate!"

And our visit to petsmart...

"No he did not get into paint. Tattoos are required and it didn't hurt, he was under sedation. No. It's just some letters and numbers, and I am not interested in your vet who does doggy body art. Yes it will come off. He won't be green forever."


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I got to the point that I was telling people it was some strange ear mold, and that the vet just couldn't figure it out............


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

LOL! I can just see the faces as people are petting him...

"Yeah it's some kind of rare mold growth...The vet has never seen anything like it. We're hoping it'll go away on it's own"


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Masculine young male with excellent color. Flat withers, OK topline, short croup. Good angulation front and rear, he looks balanced. Excellent feet though his pasterns are rather upright. Very good underline and I really like his profile.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

I have no comment other than Argos has a wonderful temperament that goes well with his good looks.
Katie, you should have said he was found on a spaceship and you think he is an alien!!!!!!!
He's such a good boy to put up with you doing such things to him. LOL
Robbie


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

very nice looking dog. love his coloring. nice head!


----------

